
Dignity is Deadly, Part Two - pj
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/02/dignity_is_dead.html
======
spitfire
The author seems to confuse dignity with bureaucracy.

If you don't have dignity, you are a joke. You'll know it, your customers will
know it, your competitors will know it.

Bureaucracy on the other will (slowly) kill any business. Unless you have a
legal monopoly.

~~~
unalone
Yes. You can be a dignified person and not be entirely stiff and formal and
boring. Dignity doesn't mean you can't be rude at times or have a sense of
humor. It means that you know when to be what, and you treat things you deal
with with respect.

